# Cabin cooling vs software update?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Owner's manual, pp 119:
​_Note: Software updates are not performed when Keep Climate On is active._​
Do software downloads occur even if "Keep Climate On" is active?
Does Cabin Overheat Protection count as "Keep Climate On"?

I am wondering if either of these might explain how long it takes to get a software update.

BTW, I was able to see the WiFi connection after enabling climate for a hot car:









Bob Wilson


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> Do software downloads occur even if "Keep Climate On" is active?


There's a chance it may download the update files if it's connected to wifi, but it won't try to install them.



bwilson4web said:


> Does Cabin Overheat Protection count as "Keep Climate On"?


It *may* count if the car is actively cooling the cabin due to its temperature. Otherwise, probably not... Otherwise no one in the sun belt would get updates. 



bwilson4web said:


> I am wondering if either of these might explain how long it takes to get a software update


If you were running Keep Climate On or Sentry Mode around the clock, then maybe. For plain ole COHP, probably not. (That said, I'm still stuck on 2019.20.4.2, and I'm going to disable COHP right now. )



bwilson4web said:


> BTW, I was able to see the WiFi connection after enabling climate for a hot car:


Yeah, anytime the car is powered on and in Park, it will connect to WiFi. So, after waking the car for any reason (including activating climate), you should see it connected.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Keep climate on is turned on next to dog mode and is a deliberate action you have to take each time you exit the car if you want it on. 

I can confirm that SW updates can and do happen with COHP on.

Edit- the reason an update won’t happen when “keep climate is on” is due to the computers booting a few times and it likely cycles the AC completely off during the update. In TX the inside of the cars can reach 140 in a matter of minutes in the sun. If you want the AC on, Tesla knows they can’t cycle it off.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

On the Ethernet connection it seems Tesla shuts it off when you put the car in drive or reverse. I’m sure this is done so the car isn’t hunting at all times for an Ethernet connection and is never going to find one that is open and it could lock on.

I can confirm that you can manually turn it back on while driving. A few months back I was leaving work and hit the SW screen. It showed an available release but was not yet downloaded. I manually turned the WiFi on and connnected it to my phones hotspot. I downloaded the SW on my drive home. When I parked at home it immediately asked if I wanted to install.


----------

